# VGOD -FLAVOR DRIPS



## Hooked (11/3/18)

*Café Machiatto
*
Flavour Description:
a fresh brewed coffee served with fresh cream and rich caramel to provide a sweet and satisfying all-day vape!

VG/PG: Unspecified
Nic: 3mg
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: Absolutely delicious!

Would I buy this juice again: Yes

Reactions: Like 4


----------

